# استفسار عن عمل شبكة لاسلكية عن طريق موجات الاتصال



## Tiger_Hacking (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

استفساري هذه المرة بقسم الزملاء مهندسي الاتصالات رغم ان هدفي منه شبكات الحاسوب ولكن اريد الاستفسار عن تخصص بسيط

هل يمكنني عمل شبكة بين نقطتين تبعدان عن بعضهما 60 كم بدون إتصال مع القمر الصناعي أو كايبل أرضي إن كان نعم كيف وإن كان لا لماذا . 

ولأكون واضح هل يمكننا عمل شبكة بنظام التردد 
الثنائي الأحادي الاتجاه Two Frequency Simplex 

أو على نظام شبكة اللاسلكي The Radio Net
• وهو نظام اتصالات راديوية بالموجات:
 HF 
 VHF 
 UH​


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون السؤال واضحاً
وانتظر الاجابة منكم اخواني الكرام المهندسين


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ايضاً من باب الموضوع ذاته
ماهي اقصى مسافة تصلها الموجة الراديوية
وماذا احتاج لبثها بدون قمر صناعي


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (5 سبتمبر 2010)

هل من مجيب؟؟؟؟


----------



## mr-angel (5 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكن عمل بث راديو حتى 2000 كيلو متر حسب الترانستور والخ من الأجهز المتوفر للبث الاذاعي


----------



## alihaskar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

في الحقيقة انا فهمت اننو بدك تعمل راديو احادي البث 
اقصد راديو تستطيع من خلاله التحدث مع الجانب الاخر

هل هذا قصدك ام غير ذلك

و اذا بالامكان ما الهدف من هذا كله ؟؟؟ حتى استطيع مساعدتك


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركم
نعم اخي ثنائي البث مثل عمل اللاسلكي
الهدف
هو استفساري اي مدى يمكنني نقل الترددات الراديوية بحد اقصى

وهل هذا المدى يكون بين المنازل والابنية

وهل احتاج ابراج عالية في ذلك
ام ماذا


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (6 سبتمبر 2010)

2000 كيلو متر هو الحد الاقصى ؟
ماهي الاجهزة
دون تدخل الاقمار الصناعية بالعمل ؟


----------



## alihaskar (6 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكنك عمل بث راديو لل 20000 كلم
لكن على ما اعتقد لا تحتاج للى بث اقمار اصطناعية

لكن يجب ان تقون لاجهزة قوية في الطرفين

بمعنى آخر التصال بين الجهازين يكون من خلال محطتين بث 

كمثل راديو الذي نستمع اليه في لبيت او السيارة لكن بموجات مختلفة 
لكن لا اعرف ما نوع الموجة المفضلة
uhf ???
vhf ???
نرجو المساعدة من المهندسين الكرام
ارجو ان يصححوا ليي اذ كان هنلك اخطاء
و اعتذر عن ضعف اللغة العربية عندي !!!!

بالمناسبة في صورة في المرفقات قد توضح الفكرة

بالمنسبة الاتصال بين المحطتين يكون عبر الانعكاس للموجات الكهرومغنطيسية عبر الغلاف الجوي زززز
مش اتصال ديريكت


----------



## alihaskar (6 سبتمبر 2010)

كما وجدت موضوع اي يجب ان تكون النمط ب cw 
كما بامكانك استعمال قوة 1.5 watt\\

كما قيل لي ان بهكذ جهاز تستطيع ارسال موجات الى 3500 كلم او اكثر
هذا هو الجهاز المطلوب
لكنني ما زلت ابحث عن الانتيننا لمناسبة لهكذا جهاز
http://smallwonderlabs.com/Rockmite.htm


----------



## alihaskar (6 سبتمبر 2010)

كذلك هذا جهاز اخر
http://www.tentec.com/index.php?id=54
طبعا cw
و الانتيننا المناسبة لهذا النوع
50 ohm unbalanced, SO-239 connector.


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (6 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع رائع جداً اخي الكريم

اشكرك اتابع معك الموضوع و اسجل المعلومات بشكل جدي

واتمنى ايضاً من المهندسين البقية
مشاركتنا


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (7 سبتمبر 2010)

لا زلت انتظر
جميع
مشاركاتكم
ومعلوماتكم


----------



## alihaskar (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي 
لو تتفضل تعطيني رأيك باحد المشاريع
*ارسال راديو من خلال الكمبيوتر*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t219333.html



اشرح فيه بالصور و لبرامج كيف تصنع جهاز لاسلكي يستعمل شيفرة مورس عبر الكمبيوتر و ارسالها الى مستقبل بعيد
يعني يمكنك عمل الكمبيترين بنفس التجهيزات و تستطيع بث المعلومات الى الجهاز الاخر بموجات كهرومغنطيسية مشفرة بمورس


----------



## alihaskar (8 سبتمبر 2010)

او هذا الموضوع الاخر الذي يمكنك ببث المعلومات المستقبل اخر بعيد من خلال اشعة الليزر
*بناء جهاز لارسال علومات كمبيوتر من خلال الليزر*



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t219335.html


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (8 سبتمبر 2010)

عذراً لتأخري بالعودة
بسبب ظروف العمل
اخي الكريم اقوم الان بالاطلاع على الموضوعين


----------

